# RIP Silvia Laubenbacher



## Relleumlime (13 März 2022)

Mit nur 56 Jahren ist Silvia Laubenbacher gestorben. Für mich war sie eine der faszinierendsten TV-Moderatorinnen der 90er und 2000er Jahre. Gerade in SAM auf Pro Sieben habe ich sie sehr schöner Erinnerung. Ruhe in Frieden 😥


----------



## Schmied (10 Nov. 2022)

Sehr traurig um Silvia Laubenbacher


----------

